# Pocket Pistol Advice



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

I've been thinking a lot about getting a new carry piece, I currently have a S&W 642 with a Clip Draw, which I love due to it's simplicity and the assurances that accompany having a revolver. That said, I really like the pocket .380's and the small 9mm's. I'm interested in your opinions from those of you who have any pocket pistols.

Thanks!


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*380*

i am waiting on my new s&w body guard 380 to come in. i have shot the ruger lcp and the kel-tec. i didnt care for either one of those. the body guard feels alot better in my hand. friend of mine just bought a diamond back 380 and he will be shooting it today. Another friend has a kel-tec 9mm and that gun is pretty nice. if i was going for a 9mm ccw it would be that one. hopefully my gun will be in soon and i will let you know how i like it.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I like the Kel Tec P3AT, 380, just the lightest and easiest for me to carry. OR The Kel Tec P9 the lightest 9mm would be good too


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

i've bought 2 PF-9s from forum members. liked the first one so much, when a 2nd one came up at a good deal i jumped on it. it's not a match shooter by any means. the things you may have heard about the trigger (long travel, etc) are true. but for an close encounter ccw i liked the thought of a 9mm over a .380. it shoots fine at 5, 10, even 15 yds. there's better out there but for the money i'm very satisfied.


----------



## bluebell (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a blackdiamond 380 its small an works well for me. thanks


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

I carry the Ruger 380 LCP and love it. Light, small, accurate (2 in. chin shots at 15 yds). I'm not saying it is the best out their in a 380, but a good ccw.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Another vote for the LCP. I started out with a 642 and although I like it fine, it's a little big for front pocket carry. I like it in a jacket pocket though.
I haven't had any problems at all with the LCP.
Not recommending it either way but just FYI, the Diamondback is on sale at Academy this week for $229. That's cheap.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Another vote for the DB!!


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

welldoya said:


> Another vote for the LCP. I started out with a 642 and although I like it fine, it's a little big for front pocket carry. I like it in a jacket pocket though.
> I haven't had any problems at all with the LCP.
> Not recommending it either way but just FYI, the Diamondback is on sale at Academy this week for $229. That's cheap.


I'm on the Academy website, don't see the DB for $229....can you please send me the link? Thanks


----------



## hdvw1 (Dec 29, 2010)

i carry the pf9 as well i couldnt ask for anything better, great compact pistol.:thumbsup:


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Clayjunky said:


> I'm on the Academy website, don't see the DB for $229....can you please send me the link? Thanks


you missed it, sir. that was last week's sale paper. i saw it the sale paper this week for $319. biiiig jump there. :thumbdown:


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

in the summer it's the ruger lcp in a pocket holster in my shorts....as said above maybe not the best..... but works for me:yes:


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Went yesterday and the DB 380 is 229 again at Academy...I bought one


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I have the Keltec P3AT. It had to go back to them before it would function properly. Had at least one FTE in every magazine. Since the repair it's been flawless, but it should have been that way when I bought it.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Return the DB ASAP...look on the web about all the horror stories. I will PM you some info.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*P-3AT ??'s*

The older Kel-Tec,P-3AT's had a bad extractor. The newer ones have been refitted with the newer style that functions great(mine did). I loosened the small screw holding it in and applied a little Loc-Tite(blue). This screw has to be kept tight.

You also need to to a simple F&B to your guns. Most of the complaints that I hear about the P-3AT's are because the new owner simply goes out and shoots it without doing some tweeking. --- SAWMAN


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

cargo shorts with a SW bodyguard in the pocket


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a keltec p-11 9mm that i bought when i first got my cc license over 5 years ago an i carry it everywhere i go it has a pocket clip on the side an holds 11 rds it is double action only with a long trigger pull so you can carry fully loaded with no fear of accidental discharge!i have put a hundred rounds through it with no problems i would recommend this to anyone for cc purposes especially!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The DB was on sale at Academy a couple of weeks ago for $229 and it was in Sunday's paper for $229. Not sure where you are seeing $319.
My guess is they are clearing them out because of the problems.
BUT, as somebody said earlier, you might want to do some research. Check out this thread.

http://flaguns.com/showthread.php?11876-Diamondback-380-problems-Company-not-truthful!

It's long but worth reading if you are considering a Diamondback.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the lcp, I put the crimson trace laser on mine and it's a great combo.. I would recommend it to anyone...


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

here's where i had pulled $319. check page 9. top left corner. but actually, if someone is wanting on now, i'm glad i was wrong. i don't know anything about the problems but that seems like a very good price.

http://www.academy.com/index.php?page=catalog&target=weeklyad&pgNum=9


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

I did alot of the same research when purchasing a Pocket Pistol. I was mainly comparing the DB, Kel-tec and the LCP. You do not have to look far for bad reviews on the DB, although I have a good freind that has one and he hasnt had a problem with it yet. Have another friend that carries the Kel-tec and he has had to polish and sand a couple of parts to get it to cycle smoothly. I have heard that they have those issues with the Kel-tec resolved. When it boils down to it the LCP and Kel-tec look very similar. I went with the LCP for no other reason that it just felt better in my hand. I have put maybe 200 rounds through it without one issue. From the research I did I found that the LCP is by FAR the most popular CC .380. Hope this helps.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

awesome price for a troubled gun and manufacturer. They are selling for as low as $150 at gun shows, because of the problems and the company is in trouble...If it is a cheap price there is a reason, buyer beware.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

^^^ point taken. i didn't know they were having problems until this thread.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

K-Bill, I am on the forum flaguns listed above and was there from the first post to the last, If I was not there I would not have known either. Even the Pres of DB responded 1 time but never came back after he was shown the proof and provided 2 members new guns, which they promptly sold at greatly reduced prices.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

so what's the issue with them? cycling issues, safety issues? other than the fact that my G.I. Joe's keep complaining the gun is too small for them to hold comfortably...


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

one of the two work for me

keltec 380
*NOT AN AOW HOLSTER EITHER:thumbsup:*














keltec 32


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Kbill, just too much to explain, customer service, fit, failures, if you are interested please read the thread that was posted at Flaguns...or do a google search.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

If you are looking for a quality carry 9mm, check out the new Kimber Solo Carry. I have always been a fan of Kimber and have a CPD II Pro that I love. It is good to see them making a really nice compact gun with a little bit of firepower to go along with it. Not sure of the price on one, but I am sure they are as proud of them as all the rest of their guns. I am with you about Smith revolvers though. I carry a 442 or my 640 for the simplicity of the whole thing. I like the power of the .38 +P or .357 as well.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

FowlHunter13 said:


> If you are looking for a quality carry 9mm, check out the new Kimber Solo Carry. I have always been a fan of Kimber and have a CPD II Pro that I love. It is good to see them making a really nice compact gun with a little bit of firepower to go along with it. Not sure of the price on one, but I am sure they are as proud of them as all the rest of their guns. I am with you about Smith revolvers though. I carry a 442 or my 640 for the simplicity of the whole thing. I like the power of the .38 +P or .357 as well.


that solo looks real nice. size-wise, and you know it's gonna be a quality product coming from kimber. price looks like it's gonna be in the $650-$700 range though. like you said - proud. but i guess compared to their traditional 1911s it's at least a little bit more affordable.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

So far my Ruger LC9 is really growing on me. I can drop it in my front pocket, Its 9mm, and it nearly half the price of the kimber solo.
Here is the video from the range Sunday.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f74/video-ruger-lc9-83932/:thumbsup:


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Had a KelTec 380 - not a bad gun but didn't like the double action trigger pull. Have a Sig P238 that is good - until I gooned reassemblying it by pushing the ejector lever down too far.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

If you get a S&W Bodygaurd 380 make sure that the serial number is a EAJ. The earlier models have some problems from what I've read


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

LCP .38 for revolver, light, reliable, minimal self defense. Keltec P11 for 9 mm. Kimber compact ultracarry in .45 with crimson trace for night--probably best self defense cartridge. The latter is a quality firearm with excellent grip, good trigger and ultra-reliable.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Besides my primary carry, this thing I would count on more then an auto 380.*


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Review between 3, 
http://www.gun-tests.com/issues/23_1/features/Pocket-Sized-ACP-Pistols5850-1.html


----------

